# Cook, Walton and/or George have GOT to go



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

There is no room on our roster for any of them and we need to trade them for a backup PG while Cook and Walton still have some trade value.

Who is out there that we might be able to get? Do you think we might be making another trade with Boston to get Banks back?


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Damian Necronamous</b>!
> There is no room on our roster for any of them and we need to trade them for a backup PG while Cook and Walton still have some trade value.
> 
> Who is out there that we might be able to get? Do you think we might be making another trade with Boston to get Banks back?


I don't see Ainge taking anyone that has a contract... Especially not George, and Walton and Cook aren't enough talent for Banks...


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

*Re: Re: Cook, Walton and/or George have GOT to go*



> Originally posted by <b>SacKings384</b>!
> ...and Walton and Cook aren't enough talent for Banks...


GP, Fox and a first landed us Banks, Atkins and Mihm...


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: Re: Cook, Walton and/or George have GOT to go*



> Originally posted by <b>SacKings384</b>!
> 
> 
> I don't see Ainge taking anyone that has a contract... Especially not George, and Walton and Cook aren't enough talent for Banks...


Man you change your tune quick. 

You were telling me how good Walton was in another post weren't you.


----------



## Locke (Jun 16, 2003)

*Re: Re: Cook, Walton and/or George have GOT to go*



> Originally posted by <b>SacKings384</b>!
> 
> 
> I don't see Ainge taking anyone that has a contract... Especially not George, and Walton and Cook aren't enough talent for Banks...


Ha, oh I get it. Now that Banks is no longer a Laker he's suddenly super-talented and unattainable for George, Walton and Cook. But for the 5 seconds he was a Laker he was only a scrub who could run. :laugh:


----------



## Locke (Jun 16, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Damian Necronamous</b>!
> There is no room on our roster for any of them and we need to trade them for a backup PG while Cook and Walton still have some trade value.
> 
> Who is out there that we might be able to get? Do you think we might be making another trade with Boston to get Banks back?


Like I said in another thread, now we're going to be forced to trade players we don't want to trade if we want something decent in return. Primarily Butler and Rush as focal points. We lost our two expiring contracts so now we're going to have to trade _talent._


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: Re: Cook, Walton and/or George have GOT to go*



> Originally posted by <b>Locke</b>!
> 
> 
> Like I said in another thread, now we're going to be forced to trade players we don't want to trade if we want something decent in return. Primarily Butler and Rush as focal points. We lost our two expiring contracts so now we're going to have to trade _talent._


I think you're right here. We're gonna hvae to give up a player that can play to get some real quality back. 

I like both Rush and Butler. They can both have impact on our roster. 

But with Mihm on board I think we're done making moves. I would have loved to get Chandler though. He could have been a solid shot blocking option. 

I think Mitch has a fascination with Mihm and Sasha that I just don't understand.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Walton Must Stay


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

maybe the lakers can trade walton, cook, and the heats first round pick for like Gilbert Areanas :clap:


----------



## U reach. I teach (May 24, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>SoCalfan21</b>!
> maybe the lakers can trade walton, cook, and the heats first round pick for like Gilbert Areanas :clap:


:sigh: Please tell me you're joking.


----------



## Spriggan (Mar 23, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>SoCalfan21</b>!
> maybe the lakers can trade walton, cook, and the heats first round pick for like Gilbert Areanas :clap:


that would seriously be my dream come true.

too bad it would *never* happen.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

*Re: Re: Re: Cook, Walton and/or George have GOT to go*



> Originally posted by <b>jazzy1</b>!
> 
> 
> Man you change your tune quick.
> ...


No actually... I sure as hell wasn't...


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

*Re: Re: Re: Cook, Walton and/or George have GOT to go*



> Originally posted by <b>Locke</b>!
> 
> 
> Ha, oh I get it. Now that Banks is no longer a Laker he's suddenly super-talented and unattainable for George, Walton and Cook. But for the 5 seconds he was a Laker he was only a scrub who could run. :laugh:


For some reason nobody seems to get it... And I'm not quite sure why... Do you really think the Celtics wanted Rick ****ing Fox? NO THEY DIDN'T... JESUS... They wanted his contract... Do you really think the Celtics were worried about Payton leaving after this season? NO WAY! The Celtics didn't acquire for those players talent... They acquired him for cap space. Now, if you aren't trading him for cap space you are trading for talent. And George SURE AS HELL isn't someone talented enough to grab Banks... Banks was nothing more than a bench player, George is nothing more than a bench player with ZERO potential... Plus George's salary SUCKS ***... Walton is a scrub that gets NO PT... Cook is even MORE of a scrub... So there you go... Banks was nothing special, as I have said plenty of time. He was nothing more than a bench player, especially this next season. But he SURE AS HELL is better than George and his **** contract, and he SURE AS HELL is better than Cook and Walton... 



> super-talented and unattainable for George, Walton and Cook.


Let's see... George (Isn't that the one that you guys wanted to trade for a bag of doritos?) Cook (Isn't that the guy you guys wanted to cut?) Walton (Isn't that the guy that gets zero minutes and can't shoot or defend?) Wow... You guys were really offering superstar qualities and I made Banks out to be superman...

O BTW: Some of you would rather have Jumaine Jones than Devean George (partially becuase of contracts) and guess who the Celtics would rather have than Jumaine Jones? That's right... Marcus Banks... Wow... What a revelation... So if most people and most GM's in all likelyhood would rather have Jones than George, and the Celtics would rather have Banks than Jones... Then why would the Celtics trade Banks for George? :uhoh:


----------



## Locke (Jun 16, 2003)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Cook, Walton and/or George have GOT to go*



> Originally posted by <b>SacKings384</b>!
> 
> 
> For some reason nobody seems to get it... And I'm not quite sure why... Do you really think the Celtics wanted Rick ****ing Fox? NO THEY DIDN'T... JESUS... They wanted his contract... Do you really think the Celtics were worried about Payton leaving after this season? NO WAY! The Celtics didn't acquire for those players talent... They acquired him for cap space.


Yes, I already know this.



> Now, if you aren't trading him for cap space you are trading for talent. And George SURE AS HELL isn't someone talented enough to grab Banks... Banks was nothing more than a bench player, George is nothing more than a bench player with ZERO potential... Plus George's salary SUCKS ***... Walton is a scrub that gets NO PT... Cook is even MORE of a scrub... So there you go... Banks was nothing special, as I have said plenty of time. He was nothing more than a bench player, especially this next season. But he SURE AS HELL is better than George and his **** contract, and he SURE AS HELL is better than Cook and Walton...
> 
> Let's see... George (Isn't that the one that you guys wanted to trade for a bag of doritos?) Cook (Isn't that the guy you guys wanted to cut?) Walton (Isn't that the guy that gets zero minutes and can't shoot or defend?) Wow... You guys were really offering superstar qualities and I made Banks out to be superman...
> 
> O BTW: Some of you would rather have Jumaine Jones than Devean George (partially becuase of contracts) and guess who the Celtics would rather have than Jumaine Jones? That's right... Marcus Banks... Wow... What a revelation... So if most people and most GM's in all likelyhood would rather have Jones than George, and the Celtics would rather have Banks than Jones... Then why would the Celtics trade Banks for George? :uhoh:


Let me be perfectly clear: I know George and Cook are both zeros. Walton is OK. Banks is unproven at everything but his defensive capabilities. I personally would not trade Banks for any one of those guys, I don't even care about Brian Cook's size. But some teams get desperate for size and will do some crazy things to get it. See Jim McIlvane, Calvin Booth, Adonal Foyle, hell look at what Kup just did to get Chris Mihm.

So what _you're_ saying is that all four of those guys (George, Walton, Cook, Banks) are all scrubs but that Banks is a "scrub +" so he can't be had for a combo of other scrubs? I'm pretty certain that the trade talks between the Lakers and Celtics is done now, but would a trade like George + Cook for Banks be out of the question? I don't think so at all.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Cook, Walton and/or George have GOT to go*



> Originally posted by <b>Locke</b>!
> 
> 
> Yes, I already know this.
> ...


Salary would have to equal... George makes more than all three of them combined (im not sure on that I may be overstating)


----------



## Locke (Jun 16, 2003)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Cook, Walton and/or George have GOT to go*



> Originally posted by <b>SacKings384</b>!
> 
> 
> Salary would have to equal... George makes more than all three of them combined (im not sure on that I may be overstating)


That's pretty close to being accurate.  George makes 4.5 mill this coming season and 5 mill in the next one :sour: while Luke isn't even breaking 1 mill, and the other guys are barely sniffing 2. All I was doing was using that as an example though. I know we're not getting Banks back, unfortunately for us Laker fans. But there still may be a chance we can trade some of the others guys for somebody decent. Won't be a superstar or anything of course but perhaps someone a bit better than Chucky Atkins.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Cook, Walton and/or George have GOT to go*



> Originally posted by <b>Locke</b>!
> 
> 
> That's pretty close to being accurate. George makes 4.5 mill this coming season and 5 mill in the next one :sour: while Luke isn't even breaking 1 mill, and the other guys are barely sniffing 2. All I was doing was using that as an example though. I know we're not getting Banks back, unfortunately for us Laker fans. But there still may be a chance we can trade some of the others guys for somebody decent. Won't be a superstar or anything of course but perhaps someone a bit better than Chucky Atkins.


Yeah... I'm sure there are some PG's out there... They won't need him to do much I guess... Just be a shooter


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

i really dont see you guys getting anything good for walton or george cause there not worth alot and if u get anyhting i dont think it would be any better then watcha got right now


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Bottomline is we need someone better than Chucky Atkins. He's a spot up shooter nothing else. He defense is suspect ,he's not a playmaker and he has no real athleticism. He can't get to the hole either. 

We need an athletic defender to play the pg. We got enough shooters and playmakers we need a role player who can play lock down defense. 

Losing GP in this whole process sucks because he was still far better than Atkins at this point. 

Banks was ideal in fitting that role but there's no chance at that now.

Walton nor George will get us the player we want. 

I think Rush or Butler defintiely could though. 

But where is that player. I don't see him around anywhere. 

Maybe we could get Flip Murray from the Sonics. 

Sounds like a real longshot though.


----------



## Diesel (Apr 1, 2004)

Cook & George can go.

Walton is a keeper.


----------



## City_Dawg (Jul 25, 2004)

Walton is a SMART basketball player, more than i can see for Cook and especially george

Besides, you cant tade Bill Walton's son, he might bring some of that "mountain man" karma


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

*Don't talk about trading Luke & Kareem*

Damian, I didn't expect this from you.. :verysad:


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

*Re: Don't talk about trading Luke & Kareem*



> Originally posted by <b>Lynx</b>!
> Damian, I didn't expect this from you.. :verysad:


Crying is for babies.


----------



## jstempi (Jul 23, 2003)

I wouldn’t mind trading some combo of any of the following Lakers to the Bobcats for Melvin Ely or Jahidi White if they are willing/interested:

Devean George
Brian Cook
Jumaine Jones
Luke Walton 

Throw in cash or 2nd rounders to make them feel good about it if necessary, but Charlotte’s pretty weak at the SF and they might be interested. I don’t think we could get White from them though, since they are lacking real C’s.

Maybe Minny could give us back Mad Dog for Cook and some Doritos.

Fixing the PG situation should be the priority over trying to get another big, however. Trading for Banks again would be okay, but we really need something better that Chucky, not equal/worse. The only person I see out there worth trading for may be Lue, but I’m not sure he’s any better than Chucky either. Jason Kidd is a pipe dream, the nets aren’t gonna take Grant’s salary in return and I don’t want to give up any other big salary player for him, especially since he’s such a long-term risk.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

*Re: Re: Don't talk about trading Luke & Kareem*



> Originally posted by <b>Damian Necronamous</b>!
> 
> 
> Crying is for babies.


----------



## Storyteller (Dec 31, 2002)

IMO, George has next to zero trade value until he proves that he can play this year. If reports about him missing the first two months of the season are correct, who do you expect will take George on in a trade if they are giving back a quality player?


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Cook aint goin nowhere.. Deal with it :grinning:


----------



## jstempi (Jul 23, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Brian34Cook</b>!
> Cook aint goin nowhere.. Deal with it :grinning:


Does that include not goin onto the court during a game. If so, at least I can find some satisfaction in that. But they should really trade him.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>jstempi</b>!
> Does that include not goin onto the court during a game. If so, at least I can find some satisfaction in that. But they should really trade him.


Nah that means not going anywhere as in staying in LA whether (you) want him or not. He's staying! :rofl: 

I always love how fans are willing to give up on a player for only playing one year.. LMAO


----------



## jstempi (Jul 23, 2003)

A moderator calling people names?  Just because we dont like (him) doesn't mean you can abuse your authority and break the rules by calling me names. Really, get over it. Its not that we are giving up on him, he's just not needed in LA and might fetch the Lakers something they do in fact need.

:no: :no: :no:

Edit: Brian34Cook, I see you chose to edit your post so I forgive you...for now.


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

I think I was only one of two fans who wanted to keep Madsen when everyone wanted him out, his defense is looking mighty good when you compare him to Slava and Cook huh? At least Madsen boxed people out and made them work for buckets.

The fact is the past championship teams in the Pistons, Spurs, Lakers all had one thing in common: GREAT team defense.

That's the same reason why I miss Banks already.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Fine trade Brian, you wont find anything for him! :yes: :laugh:

Sorry jst that wasnt directed at you


----------



## whiterhino (Jun 15, 2003)

Some information for you Lakers fans....first of all you are GREATLY underestimating Chucky Atkins, he is NOT just a spot-up shooter. Chucky is a very good ball distributer, a good leader, and has great court vision. There are only 2 reasons the Celts got rid of him, #1 is his contract because we are looking to do a salary dump #2 is because he was very upset at being left unprotected in the expansion draft (which was purely to get rid of his contract). Chucky was one of the ONLY positive things we had last season and honestly when this trade went down most of us agreed GP was not really much of an upgrade from Chucky but his contract was expiring which we liked.
As for Marcus Banks, he can defend yes, but he's a turnover machine who ALWAYS looks for his shot before looking for the open man even though his shot sucks! You can have him for Luke Walton, I'd make that deal in a milisecond but you have to take one of our remaining scrubs too in Walter McCarty....we do NOT want your scrubs in Brian Cook and DeVean George so you need to balance the salary somehow


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

Thanks for the info, I hope you are right.


----------



## jstempi (Jul 23, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Brian34Cook</b>!
> Fine trade Brian, you wont find anything for him! :yes: :laugh:


Well that might just be true...besides, the log jam is at the SF, not the PF...so the Lakers may as well try to trade George, Walton or Jones before Cook...but I dont know if we could get anything for any of them.


----------



## jstempi (Jul 23, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>whiterhino</b>!
> Some information for you Lakers fans....first of all you are GREATLY underestimating Chucky Atkins, he is NOT just a spot-up shooter. Chucky is a very good ball distributer, a good leader, and has great court vision. There are only 2 reasons the Celts got rid of him, #1 is his contract because we are looking to do a salary dump #2 is because he was very upset at being left unprotected in the expansion draft (which was purely to get rid of his contract). Chucky was one of the ONLY positive things we had last season and honestly when this trade went down most of us agreed GP was not really much of an upgrade from Chucky but his contract was expiring which we liked.
> As for Marcus Banks, he can defend yes, but he's a turnover machine who ALWAYS looks for his shot before looking for the open man even though his shot sucks! You can have him for Luke Walton, I'd make that deal in a milisecond but you have to take one of our remaining scrubs too in Walter McCarty....we do NOT want your scrubs in Brian Cook and DeVean George so you need to balance the salary somehow


I'm seeing a lot of these posts from Boston fans. I haven't seen Atkins play all that much so hopefully they are right.


----------

